# Hi Folks



## mithertap (Jun 17, 2017)

Just saying hi from up in Aberdeenshire, Pick up my Oaklahoma Joe next week and looking forward to getting into smoking 

Regards


----------



## smokin monkey (Jun 18, 2017)

Welcome to the UK Group, always great to have new members, you will get plenty of help and advice from the UK members.


----------

